# luajit conflict with luajit-openresty



## Alain De Vos (Nov 27, 2022)

I have problems installing neovim,chromium,vscode together because of different conflicting luajit's


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 27, 2022)

Are you sure  editors/vscode and www/chromium have a dependency on a luajit branch?

I just ran `make all-depends-list` in ports/editors/neovim, ports/editors/vscode, ports/www/chromium on a fresh updated ports tree (Git repository).

Only editors/neovim returned a luajit dependency: `/usr/ports/lang/luajit-devel`.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 29, 2022)

Problem remains.
Can I specify a default "luajit" in make.conf ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 29, 2022)

It seems there is a problem in my package database.
I did now,

```
pkg remove -f luajit-openresty
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 29, 2022)

This stuff is breaking my head.
Frustration, Poudriere output,

```
Deleting luv-1.44.2.1.pkg: missing dependency: luajit-openresty-2.1.20220411
[00:01:21] Deleting neovim-0.8.0.pkg: missing dependency: luajit-openresty-2.1.20220411
[00:01:21] Deleting neovim-qt-0.2.16.1.pkg: missing dependency: neovim-0.8.0
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 29, 2022)

Is solved it by removing  all luv/neovim/neovim-qt & lua settings in make.conf. After re-install resty was no longer needed.


----------

